# THEME: Asahi Thursday!



## minicoop1985 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pentaxes! Ricohs! Let's see them! I know Limr's been waiting for this one.  I don't have any to contribute, so who will be first?


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay, I'm not totally prepared for this one and won't have much chance tomorrow either. Here's a quick one to start us off:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 28, 2014)

^^^ I'd call that prepared.


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

Ah, but there's the Spotmatic, too, and several lenses to go with, PLUS extension tubes!! :mrgreen:

Here's a recent shot from Slovenia taken with the K1000:




Running by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And one with the extension tubes attached to a 50mm f1.7:




Red geranium by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 28, 2014)

limr said:


>


So you were the one who stole him, Tintin was really worried you know!


----------



## smithdan (Aug 28, 2014)

Old Spot



Spot's cool stuff


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

Ooooh, bellows!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 28, 2014)

I sold most of this.  Limr has the telephoto.

I probably should have kept it all and bought a cheap Canon body to use the lenses myself.  I really liked how the 50mm 1.4 SMC rendered.


mmmm radiation!


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2014)

I do indeed have the telephoto. Of course I had to test it out on the kittehs! 
I posted these in one of the cat threads, but here they are again.




Glaring Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Wistful Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Niner (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's my collection.  Started out with the K1000.  The one I use most now days is the Optio 20 Water proof.  The Optio W90 has more "features"  but I don't like as much.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 28, 2014)

Pentax 110 Super. 
with flash, autowinder, leather case
18mm f/2.8
28mm f/2.8
50mm f/2.8
70mm f/2.8
20-40mm f/2.8


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2014)

My collection, from various crappy snapshots: 

My ME, which I mainly use for infrared:






My precious MZ-S and associated lenses:






Couple more 35's, including Spotmatic F:






And my 6x7.   







These pinholes are from the pinhole cap on the 6x7:


----------



## smithdan (Aug 28, 2014)

limr said:


> Ooooh, bellows!



Spot having all kinds of bellows fun


----------



## smithdan (Aug 28, 2014)

terri 

These pinholes are from the pinhole cap on the 6x7:

[URL="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/terriks/media/Alternative%20techniques/Pinholecemetery2.jpg.html" said:
			
		

> [/URL]




These are,  well,  wonderful!

Been playing with pinhole with limited success.  These images are making me want to continue with the project.


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you!      I've only done a few myself, and always with this camera & cap.


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a Thursday and I just found a picture of Spot!


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2014)

And a picture:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

NOT a very good pic....my three *Asahi* company Super-Takumars, the 55mm f/2, the 135mm f/3.5, and the 200mm/f4, all in m42 thread mount.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 19, 2014)

M42 adapters for Canon Derrel?  K as well??  Might widen my DSLR options, been looking at K50.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

smithdan said:


> M42 adapters for Canon Derrel?  K as well??  Might widen my DSLR options, been looking at K50.



Yes, I have a couple different M42 to Canon EF mount adapters. M42 lenses made by Asahi at this time had a nifty Auto/Manual diaphragm stop-down switch, which is super-handy when using an adapted lens on a Canon d-slr....focus wide-open, then click the switch, and the lens is stopped down to the pre-determined f/stop...no need to count clicks!


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 19, 2014)

When I saw Asahi Thursday I was expecting a minicoop product shot of a beer bottle.


----------

